# Volt Versus LEAF: Who's Winning?



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Alex Taylor III thinks in the end it will be the LEAF, though the Volt will serve as a bridge to an all-electric car future.

More...


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Having driven the Leaf, the Volt had better be a spectacular car. The Leaf is hands down, the best car I have ever driven.


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

Having the opportunity to drive the Tesla, USElectricar Prism & S10, Ford Think, Coda, Volt and now for 6 months and 5600 miles on the Leaf. I agree the Leaf is extremely well executed. My only complaint and its a weak one is that I don't particularly like the creep forward that is like an ICE automatic car but I understand why they added it to this car. This is the first ever full electric vehicle that operates just like an ICE and doesn't frighten away non EV owners with any bad habits. Its an amazing vehicle that is amazingly quiet, comfortable, large, quick, powerful, handles wonderfully, is easy to operate, just the right size for a family of 4 etc etc etc. Oh yes and all the electronics and AC work very well and are user friendly to the max.

Nissan really came out with an amazing product and if it doesn't win car of the year or decade for that matter then something is wrong. This car does so many things well its set an unbelievably high bar for all the following EVs to match. I wish them luck, this car just nails it hands down the best car I have ever driven for everyday use! Range anxiety aside we've taken numerous trips into LA south towards San Diego and with the Chargepoint network its easy to extend travel with lengthy weekend stops of course (I haven't used L3 charging xcept at work). Did I mention the fit and finish are tight, the car has a very solid feel, fits nice in parking, is big inside, comfortable, ugly yes but it grows on you, quick. I actually appreciate the slightly quirky look to the vehicle.

Nissan well done, very nice car now get the price down a bit so I can afford one. I'm lucky our company owns a few (we build chargers).

Steve
All MHO Expressed Here


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I noticed the creep. As soon as I put the car in drive it started rolling forward. I was like hey whats going on here this isn't supposed to creep. I suppose they did that and the faux gear shift control to make it more like an I.C.E. car.

And also I agree, get the price down, I want one bad!


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I've actually heard very good things about the Volt as well. The Volt actually has similar lease prices to the Leaf, despite being about 10 grand more in price. Here is the Roadfly review of the Volt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm-Gs4G5fBg

Here is the same reviewer doing the Leaf a few months back:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvVWsDlhJzQ


----------

